# What size Grooming Table do you use?



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't have one I use my kitchen table after covering etc. But I came up with a good idea (to save some money)- we have a desk that is honestly in good shape that we do not use so we are detaching the sheft and getting the clamp and bar. I spent a good bit for clippers and all the other stuff so I will make this work


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

a regular 24x36 table should work fine.


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks guys! I was thinking about getting one of those folding tables at Costco and an arm to attach to that. Gentry is very big so I don't think I would have to bend over at all... 

I'm just not entirely sure yet and don't want to get something that won't work and then spend more money trying to make it work


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I use a regular old wooden table we have (or card table will work). Top of washing maching with nonskid rug. Bathroom sink (i could do this when Riley was a baby). Riley has always been so wonderful about grooming, and has Never tried to jump down so we dont use a grooming arm.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Ladybug said:


> Thanks guys! I was thinking about getting one of those folding tables at Costco and an arm to attach to that. Gentry is very big so I don't think I would have to bend over at all...
> 
> I'm just not entirely sure yet and don't want to get something that won't work and then spend more money trying to make it work


I would be cautious about getting a folding table - make sure it is VERY solid/steady. You don't want it moving under him and having him be frightened on the table. If you are not sure about size, how about going to PetCo or PetSmart and putting him up on one of their tables (I think they both have self serve grooming areas?) to check size - take a tape measure with you.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

We have a grooming table that my husband made, using the hydraulics of a used barber chair which works just great, but is kind of heavy so we usually use it in our garage, which is attached to our house. We, my husband and I often groom different dogs at the same time. Our 2nd grooming table that we use is one of those folding tables, I believe the type that you are talking about, the ones that a lot of people use to display items at yard sales and etc. which is about 5 ft. long and about 3 ft. wide and when folded up is approx. 3 ft. x 3 ft. This folding table works out great for us, and is sturdy enough to hold our standard poodles just fine and is plenty light enough to be toted around to any room in the house that we decide to groom in, especially nice at this time when the weather is to cool to be doing much outside, even in the garage. When the weather is nice though we use both tables, so that we can groom at the same time in the garage.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i picked up aused one that is home made- same thing i see at a lot of the grooming places around- it's the folding table legs (that are used for those 8' long commercial tables- heavy duty) a wood top and covered with industrial carpet (yes it works but it is a wee bit of a pain- i'd rather it be rubber on the top) 

my only problem is the arm is too short- need a taller one (lady groomed toy sized dogs- my shortest that i groom is my aussie at 18.5" )


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks guys! I have a wooden desk that measures 30" long. I put Gentry up on there today and I think it will work! I won't have an arm... we'll see how he does. I should get my grooming stuff this week from Pet Edge!! I can't wait! Gentry is just way too hot in the house right now...


----------

